# Help me find a way to afford a horse?



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Ideas on how to save money or something? I'm really just dying here, guys. My mom can see it and I know my parents would probably help me out, but we're all struggling. I'm willing to give up pretty much anything to be able to have a horse, and I know just what horse I want - Butterscotch. It feels like it's meant to be, and I'm not just saying that. Trust me.

When I overheard my trainer telling another girl _she _was the only one to ride him and that _she_ was going to show him, I felt myself kinda crumble on the inside and I didn't realize I'd gotten so attached. And it wasn't like my trainer didn't know I liked this horse, and it's not like she didn't know I was going to spoil him and show him people can be something other than just an asshat riding him.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You need income. No income = no money = no horse.

Do you currently have a job? Do you have other horses? Could you sell one of your existing horses if you do? Could you lease-to-own?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you will not die. MOst people have to wait for the things that they really want. I really canot offer much sympathy; I wanted a horse all my young life, but family could not afford it, then college, then being a mommy . So, I can tell you , you won't die from not getting your wish.

keep doing what you can to stay incontact with horses, like taking lessons or volunteering or what ever you budget allows.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

If I had a horse I wouldn't look to buy one! I do have a job. I have some big bills, and I'm blessed, so my parents cover my car insurance and cell phone bill. I'm kind of tempted to find a way to convince them to help me and keep it fair for them. I work for my grandparents in a butcher shop/kitchen.

Edited; I know I won't technically die, but it feels like it. I've had a horse before, and for that I'm grateful. I'm not complaining about that. But I don't know that I'll ever get to have a family anyway, and even if I could have one, I can tell already I'm really going to have to stick a leg out there to ever have to worry about that popping up. I'm gonna do school, but I'm not sure it'll necessarily be a college. 

I'm not asking for sympathy. Just some tips to maybe make this train take off from the station.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Maybe wait until you are full time on your own and know you can make ends meet with a horse. If you get one now with the help with your parents what happens when you are on your own and no longer have their support? You may find that you can't afford that horse anymore and will have to sell it. 

I know I had to wait until I was almost done with college and a steady income coming in before I was able to get my first horse. I would have been in heaven before that if I was atleast in contact with them on a regular basis with lessons.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Stoddard said:


> I work for my grandparents in a butcher shop/kitchen.


Here's something that's kinda new for your generation: delayed gratification.

Go get an education that can help you get the kind of employment that can provide enough income to allow you a good life and still afford horses.

I'm 46. I am a graduate of one of this country's military academies, where 13,000 applied for my freshman class, less than 1,300 got in, and less than 1,000 graduated. I am a professional engineer, manager, and successful in my career. 

And just now I've been able to indulge my passion for horses.

If you want a horse NOW, working in a butcher shop, be prepared for a tough row to hoe.

Not what you wanted to hear, I'm sure. But that's just the way it is.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

I know this is hard to hear but now probably isn't the best time for you to get a horse. They are freaking expensive. You have to figure in shoes, worming, vaccinations, feed, tack, vet bills, vet bills, vet bills. Horses seem to be accident prone. Also boarding if you can't keep your horse on your property. Then there are lessons and training if you want to do any kind of eventing or showing. The best thing you could do would be set a goal to save every penny you can right now. You will get a horse some day and if you have been saving every extra cent for years you will be able to get a horse you "want" rather than a horse you can "afford".


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I love being around horses, but like I said - Butterscotch sorta found my heart, and made off with it when I had no intentions to even like a horse because I *knew* I was going to have to fight tooth and nail to afford one down the road. I even tried to get myself to dislike the **** horse, but the second go around I couldn't deny it anymore. 

I feel a little at lost. I must sound pathetic and impatient. I sorta am, I'll be happy to admit it, but I can't help it. It's how and who I am. I had to make my parents mad countless times before I got my first pony, and I'll never forget him either. I loved that little butthead more than I'd loved anything else.

I'm honestly quite tempted to give up my life in general, just to have this horse. Live out of a pick-up or something with a little acre of land for him to graze on.

*Edited;* I have no interest in shows or lessons. I have a piggy bank that I put pennies in and the only thing I spend the money on is horse-related stuff.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Stoddard said:


> I'm honestly quite tempted to give up my life in general, just to have this horse. Live out of a pick-up or something with a little acre of land for him to graze on.


Well, go right ahead.

What could go wrong?


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

mildot said:


> Well, go right ahead.
> 
> What could go wrong?


Other than the fact my horse died, I'm just starting to enjoy my life. That's what's kinda stopping me.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I do understand where you're comming from. I grew up around horses. We had 25 beautiful animals that grew up with. When I was 15, my parents moved and we had to leave everything behind- including my big boy who I raised from the ground up. I missed them terribly, and was quite depressed for a while, but knew that I was in no financial state to own a horse. I waited 9 years until I was financially able to afford one-finished school and got a good paying job. It wasn't until last year that I was able to get one of my own. While I missed being around horses during that time, I know that it was the right decision. While I do feel your pain, I think the others are right that it is best to wait. Finish school, and work hard to get a good career where you'll be able to support a horse of your own. I know you really love this horse, but I don't believe it would be a good choice to buy him at this point in time. Imagine how devastated you would be if you had to sell him in a few years time because you and your parents could not afford him anymore? Set some goals, and use getting a horse as motivation to achieve them. Leasing a horse is also a good option if you can afford it, or volunteer at a rescue centre if there is one in your area. 
I know this is not the advice you want to hear, I am just giving you my opinion based on what I have experienced over the years. I wish you luck with whatever you decide.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

you should really make sure you are financially stable before getting a horse so you can properly take care of it. im not talking about spending money on shows and boarding at a place that is $1000/mo, but you do need to be financial able to afford board and/or have a suitable place to keep it, feed and hay as well as vet and farrier expenses. buying a horse is one thing but upkeep is HUGE. and as with any animal problems can arise and you need a cushion financially for when they do! save your money, work hard and get a horse when you have more financial security. for now ride who you can and stay active in the horse community the best you can with out owning one. yes it sucks but its the reality for many people that horse ownership doesnt come easily or quickly. good luck.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I was in a similar position once. I was younger, 16 and working for a trail ride farm and I fell in mad love with this QH mare who I had been given the chore of riding the "buck" out of. I spent an entire summer working this mare, every weekend I took her on long rides, and I rode out all she threw at me and finally found out how to gentle her. I'd take every lunch break with her, sit right at her feet and split my sandwiches and fruit half and half. Even on the days she didn't come out at pasture, I'd be right beside her every afternoon just to spend time with her. She started looking for me when I when out to the farm, and it tugged at my heart when she nickered and stood at the gate ready to see me. 
Finally she was ready to start being ridden by renters again, and I was so proud! She even started taking children out, and didn't offer a single rear or buck. But even though my work with her was done, I was still her best buddy, and still spent most of my free time with her. 

However I had to move to the next town... and getting to that trail farm was just too much of a drive, (I was a volunteer, not a paid worker) so I made the bold move to ask the owner how much they wanted for that mare.... leaving her behind made me cry to even think about. When the owner named a price of $1200.... it kind of hit me I didn't have the money to buy the mare, let alone what it would take to take care of her.... and with a heavy heart I let her go and moved on.

Last I heard that mare was working barrels with a teenager, and that they made a great pair; it's bittersweet really. 

The meaning of this story is to try and help you... I think you should wait until you have the proper means to take care of a horse, get through school, get a job, find a place you want to stay and then look to the future with a smile and know there will always be another horse that is JUST right for you. I know it's tough, but its a very mature decision I'm confident you'll choose correctly for


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Seems like you already have a job - working for your grandparents. Horses are expensive - buying them is the cheapest thing you will do - it is taking care of them properly that gets you. 

Save your money - every dime of it. Go to college - get a good education so you can get a good job so you can afford a horse. I had horses as a kid and teenager. Later had to give my horse up when I got married and lost my job during an economic downturn. Didn't have a horse for 26 years - never stopped wanting one but rarely even had the opportunity to be around one.

I got back into horses 3 years ago - and now have two nice horses - I work hard right now to take care of their expenses which I figure at this time is around $1000 a month with $500 being board, trailer note of $194, worming, shots, hay, flyspray, meds, equipment, etc. I do have two but even if I just had one it is expensive. 

Doesn't mean you give up the dream...take lessons as you can afford and work hard to get a good education so you can make that dream a reality.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Sigh. I talked it out with my mom, and I came to the conclusion that, yes, I loved this horse already. I knew for a fact I would likely never have an opportunity to own him. I know I can't own a horse for awhile, which is why I want to be a trainer - something to keep me busy, something to keep me around my passion, something to give me that little extra cash to save back. I'm going to save up for my own horse. Today just isn't that day, and thank all of you for talking me down into reality - I was just a bit emotional.

Why so emotional? Because I liked this horse a lot, and although I didn't own him, I wanted to be able to pretend. Not so I can be heart broken in the end, but so I could have the same feelings I had when I did have my own horse. It's nice showing up each day at least knowing you'd have a horse you knew to ride. It's nice having a specific equine to give a hug to and spoil rotten. It's what I wanted, and his personality sorta fit me. Sweet, but can be ornery. Somehow I just always get that in most of my pets.

This sucks so hard. I realize all the pain is in the vet bills, farrier, and monthly needs along with feed. That's why I can't afford him. Honestly, I wouldn't be able to afford his price tag either - my trainer is a little absurd with her prices on these horses. But that's way beside the point.

I just kinda feel like I was lead along, because *she's* the one who told *me* he was going to be my leisure horse, to ride any time. At first I was like, "****. I wanted to ride Fancy." But the jerk, as I said, stole my heart. So, that's why I made this thread, and I'm finally coming down and doing my best to dust my shoulders. I'm gonna learn what I can, but the moment I can move on, I am.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Unfortunately, that's life.
We all have to make sacrifices, you can never have everything that you want. Things don't come easy, as you get older and can't rely on mummy and daddy to pay for everything, you start to realise that the world isn't full of rainbows and butterflies and not all of your dreams come true. 
I have liked a lot of horses, wished with all I've got that I could buy those horses. But it didn't happen, whether because the owner would not sell, or because they were hugely out of my price range.

Now, with a full time job plus a business, I have been able to save enough money to buy myself a really nice warmblood yearling. I would never be able to afford a horse of his quality under saddle, so now I have another 2 years to wait until I can ride him. I had to sacrifice being able to ride and compete regularly, to be able to buy a really nice horse.

Patience is a virtue, good things DO come to those who wait. So quit whining that you're going to die, you're not the only kid on this planet that is without a horse. Be glad to have a roof over your head and food on the table. Concentrate on setting yourself up financially, THEN look at horses. Living out of a truck sounds great and 'heroic'... but it's not realistic.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you know what I miss occassionaly, and don't get me wrong, I love Duffy and I love riding.
I miss not having a bit more freedom. I don't party all night long, I don't go away on holiday, or just bum around the house for a day because I have a horse, it needs working, and it needs taking care of.

Right now, ENJOY riding different horses for people, you will get a lot of experience riding other horses, different types of horses etc, rather than just having one. 

If your parents are paying car insurance and phone bills for you, what happens when you get that big vet bill come in? I know, because it happened to me. I took a bank loan out for Duffy, and I pay it off in May, and it crippled me. I wasn't expecting to get a rescue dog, OR have huge bills from the dog/horse etc, and from October- Feb I had 200+ on bills monthly.
300-Dog castration/teeth check
150- Injections/pills from dog throwing up blood.
100-Saddler
120- Double shoeing
170- teeth float
300-Emergency vet call for unknown hoof abcess

I had to loan from my parents. I wasn't proud of it, and this is the first month I have had 'free' with no bills.

You can never predict what happens with horses, and having pennies for a rainy day ONTOP of everything else is pretty essential.

as others have said, there is a time and place, and it may not be now. But if you're serious, stop using your cell phone, going out with friends and save every penny. Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

If I were your mom, and you gave me such a hard time about it, I'd have to reevaluate the whole horse situation.

You're lucky you're able to take lessons. 

Focus on what you have, not what you don't have. Count your blessings everyday. Lots of people would trade places with you.

Frankly, I think it's good that you want. Wanting something should motivate you.

Like others have said, work to advance your position, then some of the things you want will be obtainable.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

*1.* I only got to take lessons in my childhood for about a couple years totaled up, and that was when I was young.
*2.* I will admit I was spoiled, but life was never rainbows and butterflies. In fact, for me, it was quite opposite unless I was around a horse. It was the only thing that made me stop thinking about death.
*3.* I stated I was just going through a moment, I've taken a few breaths, I never meant I was literally going to die.

My life has never been easy. The only reason I got away with begging for a horse and getting one when I was ten for Christmas was because my mom could see it made me happy. My papa, even though I've been on medication for a month and a half, is still half-*** in denial that anything is seriously wrong with me mentally. 

Had I not got help, not only would I not be wanting a horse so badly, but I wouldn't even be talking to you, because I would literally be dead. _My entire childhood involved me thinking I was a waste of my parent's time, and my teenage years were filled with me fighting myself to not kill myself. I almost failed twice._

I won't go into anymore detail than that, but I do take a little offense when you think I'm not realizing I have to be responsible and not childish. I am having difficulties beyond my own control. I'm having to brush off my shoulder that my biological Dad called me a failure when I was 16, just because I'd rather live with the people that actually raised me.

I want what I want so badly because I've never been able to fully enjoy it before, and now that I can fully enjoy it, it's overwhelming to not be able to have it like I used to.

*Sorry I might of seemed a tad whiny or childish. Sorry. I'm 19. I'm trying to convince my boyfriend to stop dragging us down with his horrid spending habits so I don't have to leave him. We have big bills that we do pay on our own* (not counting my car or phone. My parents take care of that because they care about me and I really am grateful) *and I just got treated for the first time for severe mental health issues. *

I have never partied, went out with friends, or really socialized. I have anxiety disorder, so I already have that money saved. My mom said she won't stop paying for my phone until I have one of my own because she wants to always be able to contact me.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

You're living off your parents.... I don't know how old you are but if you can't afford it yourself you don't deserve to have it. That includes cell phones. I'm 26 and have been on my own since I was 18. Being financially independent is a huge sign of maturity and you're lacking it. Don't ask your parents to get you a horse. Get some dignity and stop expecting people to pay for you. UGh!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Well now there has been som clarification, I didn't mean to offend, it was merely a generalisation post of if you really want to save, give up the good things.

However, I do feel you are picking up on a lot of negatives in people's posts rather than looking at the positives that people have offered you. Try and look at your riding of other horses with a silver lining. My trainer says that MY biggest failure, because I can't get on any horse and ride it, where as someone in your shoes that has to get on and ride that new horse to the best of your ability has the upper hand on me.

Not only that, athough Butterscotch feels like the one, if it was meant to be, it will be. Great believer in fate, and there will be one out there for you.

I also suffered depression as a young teenager and went through numerous psychiatrists and different medicines till I weaned myself off gradually. You'll get there, just look on the bright side of life and not the negatives of it all.

Good luck.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I save lawn mowing and baby sitting money until I was 15, then I bought a neglected yearling and worked every evening and week end to pay for her. When I asked my parents if they could help me buy a bike so I could ride to see her instead of have some one drive me, They didn't have the funds to help. My parents have never paid for anything to do with my horse, or any of my personal expenses since I was 17. I've chosen to live a very simple life in order to keep my horses and I don't regret it.

I have health issues and due to circumstances I am now partially supporting my parents, as well as paying for three horses and two rescue dogs. I am in my early 20's.

Evaluate your priorities and see if you can afford one. I had to simplify and prioritize in order to keep them.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Look, I get you're mentally ill. My husband is bipolar. Just stop using it as some sort of excuse. My husband is amazing. He's only been on medication for his disorder for the last 3 of his 30 years. His life has not been easy but he's never used his mental disorder as an excuse for his poor behavior and he's had some REALLY poor behavior.
I hope you keep going in the right direction. I'm sorry I've been harsh. I'm just looking at supporting my inlaws in their old age as my husband is the only successful, independent member of that family and he has 3 siblings. It's something that gets me really riled up.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

furbabymum said:


> You're living off your parents.... I don't know how old you are but if you can't afford it yourself you don't deserve to have it. That includes cell phones. I'm 26 and have been on my own since I was 18. Being financially independent is a huge sign of maturity and you're lacking it. Don't ask your parents to get you a horse. Get some dignity and stop expecting people to pay for you. UGh!


Ugh! Read my other posts!


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

I had wanted a horse my entire life. I begged, pleaded, everything. It wasn't until after I got a college education and a full-time job that I was able to finally get one. Granted, the horse itself was a gift...I pay for the boarding, training, vet, farrier, etc. I would definitely not be able to without a full-time job. And I would not have my full-time job without my college education. 

I suggest being patient, working hard in school and at work, setting some money aside even if it is only a little bit here and there, and don't lose sight of your dreams and goals!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Stoddard said:


> *Sorry I might of seemed a tad whiny or childish. Sorry. I'm 19. I'm trying to convince my boyfriend to stop dragging us down with his horrid spending habits so I don't have to leave him. We have big bills that we do pay on our own* (not counting my car or phone. My parents take care of that because they care about me and I really am grateful) *and I just got treated for the first time for severe mental health issues. *


 
Please take this as advise from someone who knows what this will lead to. LEAVE HIM. Run for the hills and never look back. Do you want a life with someone who is going to "drag you down." If this is happening how could you possible afford a horse?

Being an adult and owning a horse means that you should be financially secure with everything in your life, house/apartment, food, phone, clothes, utilities, EVERYTHING. Then maybe look into getting a horse. I know you want that horse, but are you in a position to take care of the horse? Im guessing no because you asked us to help you find a way to afford the horse. That in itself should tell you right now is not the right time for you to own a horse. What's going to happen when your boyfriend spends all of your money and you dont have any left to take care of your bills, let alone a horse. My advise, lose the boy, get a good job, and save for a few years.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm trying not to be offended. I'm trying to remain calm. I'm not trying to use my mental illness as an excuse, I'm just saying it hasn't exactly helped. There's a lot of contributing factors in my life right now. 

I'm kinda irked because any thread I actually really want replies to, no one answers. But this, everyone jumps on and tells me how immature I am. No, I'm not necessarily mature for having made this thread, but crap. I was basically lied to by my trainer. 

I'll take all your tips of education to heart, but the parts where you're pointing a finger at me without knowing all the details of my life need to chill out a little. This is a horse forum, not an attack forum, which I see a lot.

Everyone has immature moments as far as I see it. My parents help me a lot, and as I've said, I'm grateful. But I don't live off of them. I work for them, and they pay me. It's their choice to pay for my car insurance and cell phone. I never asked that of them. Honestly, I didn't expect to have a car for a long time. 

I'm sorry I snapped, I'm sorry for everything. *I think this thread is kind of better off to be locked.* I keep noticing people reading only the OP and hardly ever any of the other posts. 

Again, I had a brief moment where I fell to my emotions. I feel better about it. I am still a little sour I was led on, but I'm going back today to ride whatever horse my trainer wants to put me on today. Heck, maybe I'll actually get bucked off today!

*If you want to, please message me. I'm happy to have one-on-one conversations so I'm not being overwhelmed like this, but I'm done replying here. Thank you all for reading, understanding, and giving me your advices.*


----------



## Big Black Crow (Feb 29, 2012)

The best advice I can give you is get your life in order. Take care of yourself and when that is good, then look to take care of another, ie a horse. 

No one's life is sunshine and rainbows....it's hard and cruel and will kick you everychance it gets. But you do learn to dodge the kicks and can weather the storms if you've built yourself a good umbrella of support. You will appreciate the good times because of your hard times and you can come out on top no matter how low you started. 

So a big boot to your backside to get you started forward and a hug to let you know that once you take control it will be better. YOU CAN DO ANYTHING!!!! So get busy. Maybe Butterscotch came along to show you what direction to head your life.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm trying not to be offended. I'm trying to remain calm. I'm not trying to use my mental illness as an excuse, I'm just saying it hasn't exactly helped. There's a lot of contributing factors in my life right now. 

I'm kinda irked because any thread I actually really want replies to, no one answers. But this, everyone jumps on and tells me how immature I am. No, I'm not necessarily mature for having made this thread, but crap. I was basically lied to by my trainer. 

I'll take all your tips of education to heart, but the parts where you're pointing a finger at me without knowing all the details of my life need to chill out a little. This is a horse forum, not an attack forum, which I see a lot.

Everyone has immature moments as far as I see it. My parents help me a lot, and as I've said, I'm grateful. But I don't live off of them. I work for them, and they pay me. It's their choice to pay for my car insurance and cell phone. I never asked that of them. Honestly, I didn't expect to have a car for a long time. 

I'm sorry I snapped, I'm sorry for everything. *I think this thread is kind of better off to be locked.* I keep noticing people reading only the OP and hardly ever any of the other posts. 

Again, I had a brief moment where I fell to my emotions. I feel better about it. I am still a little sour I was led on, but I'm going back today to ride whatever horse my trainer wants to put me on today. Heck, maybe I'll actually get bucked off today!

*If you want to, please message me. I'm happy to have one-on-one conversations so I'm not being overwhelmed like this, but I'm done replying here. Thank you all for reading, understanding, and giving me your advices.*


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have the same mental health issues and understand what you're going through - it's miserable. But you are moving in the right direction by focusing on something that makes you feel better. I've done the same with my dog and now my horse, because keeping my mind focused keeps me from dwelling on the negative. 

Finding patience is hard. I mentioned in another thread that I bought my horse on an impulse. I was looking for a quick solution - not for having my own horse, but for dealing with my own demons. I love my horse, but if I could turn the clock back I would slow down and make a better choice that was more within my capability (I'm new to horses). You seem to be slowing down now - that's good. Your time will come and when it does it will be worth the wait. 

Set achievable goals that lead to your own horse, and concentrate on the positives when you reach each milestone - maybe you want to buy new tack to outfit him; or maybe you want to work toward being a trainer or instructor. And from a budget standpoint, "pay yourself first." keep putting those pennies away.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm going to close the thread at this point, on a good note from Hickory67


----------

